# Help! playback french horns without mute



## FrenchTubist (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi!

I'm arranging one of my composition for orchestra and I would like to know which word should I write in order that the play-back of SP plays the horn (and generally brass instruments) unmuted (natural sound). I tried "open" without result. The horns are still sounding with a straight mute from previous bars. Has anybody an answer?
I'm using the stock library of SP by the way...

Thanks for your help!

Peter


----------



## MadLad (Mar 11, 2021)

Usually "ord." (ordinario) puts everything back to normal.


----------



## themeworks (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes, "ord." works.


----------



## FrenchTubist (Mar 12, 2021)

thank you!!! it works perfectly!!! by the way, the italian word "senza" works too...


----------

